# Monarch Monsters question



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Seems from what I have been reading on the Canadian Aurora Monster Scenes issues, MR. Hyde came with 2 sets of legs originally. The recent Monarch repop only has one for him..So I am wondering what is correct?? If it did come with 2 sets for Hyde, I wonder why Monarch didn't repop Hyde with the 2 sets of legs like Drac??

Z *


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

You are right -I forgot all about the 2 sets of legs. I wonder if he didn't have the parts to reverse-engineer?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

According to the instruction sheet, there was only ever one set of legs.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/gallery/ms/inst/mshydeinst.JPG


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Looks that way from the instruction sheet - trading off the extra legs for three heads to make him morph from Dr. J to Hyde I guess. Doesn't matter to me the kit only has one set of legs anyway - at least you can change up the arms and heads.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*In one of Bruegmans Aurora history guide books Hyde is pictured with the two sets of legs..unless the pic is incorrect

Z*


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Heres the pic as well reflecting that*


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*....judging by the text and pics, it may have come with two sets of legs at one time*


----------



## Riderfan (Aug 2, 2012)

Zathros said:


> *In one of Bruegmans Aurora history guide books Hyde is pictured with the two sets of legs..unless the pic is incorrect
> 
> Z*


Hi

I'm no expert, but I do have my original MOTM Hyde & Jekyll kits.

Jekyll has a lab coat, different arms, a beaker instead of a 'martini glass', and a mirrored set of legs, with the right foot in front of the left, opposite of the MS/MOTM Hyde.

I can post pictures if you like.

Hope this helps.

K


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I have the entire MOTM Aurora kit line as well...unfortunately , it still doesnt solve the question of whats shown in the Bruegmann book..no big deal...but strangely curious...


Z*


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks like Dracula's alternate legs. All of the legs were interchangeable between both kits as well.


----------



## Riderfan (Aug 2, 2012)

Zathros said:


> *I have the entire MOTM Aurora kit line as well...unfortunately , it still doesnt solve the question of whats shown in the Bruegmann book..no big deal...but strangely curious...
> 
> 
> Z*


Again I'm no expert, but the MS Jekyll/Hyde only came with one set of legs. But you got 3 heads. Dracula had one head but alternate arms & legs. Its all about a company marketing & making money.

I've seen scans of the original instruction sheets online (but god help me if I can find them now) that clearly shows that the Canadian MS Jekyll/Hyde only had one pair of legs. The Monarch assembly instructions are a faithful repop of the originals.

What Monarch has done is faithfully reproduce the Canada kits, except Hyde was cast in purple plastic, not brown.

But I can't comment on the book you refer to, nor can I find any reference material to back me up (but I'll keep looking!)

But hey, why do we care? Monarch finally (like after 7 years) has provided us with these last two kits. Let the fun begin.

K


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

djmadden99 said:


> Looks like Dracula's alternate legs. All of the legs were interchangeable between both kits as well.


That looks to be the case to me as well. I do not have the EXCELLENT MS book put out by Dennis Prince, Andy Yanchus and Tory (Aurora Brat) Mucaro handy, but if memory serves, the original idea was for the arms, legs AND heads to be interchangeable between Hyde and Dracula but there was a breakdown in communication between either Aurora management and the sculptors , between the sculptors and HMS (who did the tooling, or ... well, you get the idea). So I believe the arms and legs for both CAN be swapped out, but the heads have completely different types of "plugs" and can not.
Tom


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I e-mailed Scott at Monarch, and he did get back to me, with a scan of his original instruction sheet which reflects only one set of legs for hyde, and his kit came with only one set of legs...so with that...we still may not know...lol


Z*


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Riderfan said:


> Again I'm no expert, but the MS Jekyll/Hyde only came with one set of legs. But you got 3 heads. Dracula had one head but alternate arms & legs. Its all about a company marketing & making money.
> 
> I've seen scans of the original instruction sheets online (but god help me if I can find them now) that clearly shows that the Canadian MS Jekyll/Hyde only had one pair of legs. The Monarch assembly instructions are a faithful repop of the originals.
> 
> ...


*my question here was not meant to rain on the monarch monsters recent kit issues, ( of which I bought 2 sets of) ..but simply verify what I had sen in my research books..*


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Zathros said:


> *my question here was not meant to rain on the monarch monsters recent kit issues, ( of which I bought 2 sets of) ..but simply verify what I had sen in my research books..*


Hey, I'm stoked that they are even re-issued!!! :hat: I only got one kit this time. Hoping to get another soon. I have some kit bashing plans for a few of the left overs. One of Drac's legs and arms I won't use because of the Graveyard Goodies set I got from Molemento Pete. This is awesome!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Hey, I'm stoked that they are even re-issued!!! :hat: I only got one kit this time. Hoping to get another soon. I have some kit bashing plans for a few of the left overs. One of Drac's legs and arms I won't use because of the Graveyard Goodies set I got from Molemento Pete. This is awesome!



*Now if ONLY the monster scenes dencom group would finally get thier act together and issue the animal pit and dungeon....I might be stoked.They keep threatening, but so far..no soap.. it has to be without a doubt, the longest running tooling adjustment and reconstruction in the entire history of plastic modeling! *


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Oddly enough Monster Scenes on Facebook just announced this Today...The Animal Pit and The Dungeon
OK folks -- completed the latest test shot builds and, YES, we're satisfied that we can go into production with what we have now. Jim Craig is cranking on the instruction sheet art and then we'll be able to announce an availability date. Thanks for sticking with us -- we know it hasn't been easy on you, but we wanted to share every step of the making of these authentic Aurora "lost kits." Your patience shall be rewarded.


Check it out here, https://www.facebook.com/Monster-Scenes-113272545362641/?fref=ts&ref=br_tf
Denis


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> Oddly enough Monster Scenes on Facebook just announced this Today...The Animal Pit and The Dungeon
> OK folks -- completed the latest test shot builds and, YES, we're satisfied that we can go into production with what we have now. Jim Craig is cranking on the instruction sheet art and then we'll be able to announce an availability date. Thanks for sticking with us -- we know it hasn't been easy on you, but we wanted to share every step of the making of these authentic Aurora "lost kits." Your patience shall be rewarded.
> 
> 
> ...



*True, but as usual, they have not announced an availability date.I believe that announcement was a month or so ago. after about 3 or four "test shot" adjustments phases

Z*


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Yeah, it was about a month ago.
I figure we probably won't hear anything until they have a firm date for production. Dennis liked to play things close to the vest.
Nothing wrong with that. Especially after he saw the way people raked Scott over the coals.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

True and as you know Trevor from our talking to him at Wonderfest I don't think there is a person on this planet that wants to see these 2 kits in our hands to build than Denis. Most people would have given up on those molds long ago I think with all the work repairing and fitting them.
Steve


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

TAY666 said:


> Yeah, it was about a month ago.
> I figure we probably won't hear anything until they have a firm date for production. Dennis liked to play things close to the vest.
> Nothing wrong with that. Especially after he saw the way people raked Scott over the coals.


*To me...its been what...2 years or something like that, when he bought those molds...they were almost finished originally, and then Aurora scrapped the MS kits, and once obtained by Dennis after all these years, the molds upon testing were "shooting short"..Its not as if I don't have anything to build in the meantime..but I'm still scratching my head as to why it would take so long to fix that kind of issue, which I am acquainted with...From what I gathered, the mold was then split up into smaller separate molds. were it ME that purchased those molds, I would have been prepared for whatever issues I might have had to face in order to get my original investment back and turn a profit in a reasonable time frame. but hell, I didn't buy em, so its not me.I am looking forward to them, but not with as much enthusiasm as I originally did, since its dragging on so long... He wont even announce price,or a product availability until he gets the instruction sheets??..whats with that?? The instruction sheets cannot impact the cost that much so as to hinder a price....

Z*


----------



## Riderfan (Aug 2, 2012)

Zathros said:


> *my question here was not meant to rain on the monarch monsters recent kit issues, ( of which I bought 2 sets of) ..but simply verify what I had sen in my research books..*


Sorry I'm a bit late to reply to this, and the thread has kinda changed direction, but I wasn't implying your were raining on Monarch. 

I assure you I too like to know the definitive answer & dislike ambiguity, but hey, sometimes that's how thing play out!

Getting back on topic I too am dubious of whether or not the dungeon & pit will ever see the light of day, but I feel a bit more confident after recent developments with Drac & Hyde.

BUT...we shall see...

K


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

*They're two different series, MOTM and Monster Scenes*



Riderfan said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm no expert, but I do have my original MOTM Hyde & Jekyll kits.
> 
> ...


Yep, the MOTM kits of 1975 (resissued by Revell c. 1999) are as you've described, Riderfan, but the photos of the figure with two sets of legs and the martini-style glass are the Monster Scenes issue of a few years earlier, just being retooled and reissued now, even a different scale I think.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Zathros said:


> *To me...its been what...2 years or something like that, when he bought those molds...they were almost finished originally, and then Aurora scrapped the MS kits, and once obtained by Dennis after all these years, the molds upon testing were "shooting short"..Its not as if I don't have anything to build in the meantime..but I'm still scratching my head as to why it would take so long to fix that kind of issue, which I am acquainted with...From what I gathered, the mold was then split up into smaller separate molds. were it ME that purchased those molds, I would have been prepared for whatever issues I might have had to face in order to get my original investment back and turn a profit in a reasonable time frame. *


Well, I know a bit about some of the work that went into these.
Some of this is based on knowledge I have from working in injection molding for 17 years, and some is based on info gleaned from conversations with people involved. And some is just shear speculation on my part.

I don't have any real knowledge on how the actual acquisition came about.
Not sure if Dennis had a game plan and actively went after acquiring the molds, or if he was trying to get Revell to run them and they didn't want to deal with the headaches and offered to let him just buy the tools and deal with it himself. 
But I am guess it was the latter. In which case, he probably scraped together the funds to get them while the opportunity was there. Hoping it would just be some tweaks and adjustments needed to get things going.
But those molds were far from being able to run any production (which is why Aurora didn't just finish them off and make some money off them in Canada like they did the rest of the line).
It wasn't just that they were short shooting, it was the reason why they were.
The runner system was completely wrong. Totally unbalanced and insufficient. The only way to fill some areas was to totally flash-out other areas. That was the main issue, but there were also others that I don't recall the specifics on at this time. I know there was something screwy with the leader-pins, I think the ejection system was going to need some work, and a lot of the vents were either in the wrong place, or non-existent.
I know there were several attempts at trying to get the existing tooling to work, but short of a complete overhaul, the only other option was splitting up the cavities.
Now, if most of his available funds went into purchasing the tooling, then it would take a while to raise the funds to fix them. Then there is the time lag in having anything done overseas. And again funds needed for each test and tweak phase. And then the waiting for the factory to actually run the test shots. So I can understand the delay.




> *
> He wont even announce price,or a product availability until he gets the instruction sheets??..whats with that?? The instruction sheets cannot impact the cost that much so as to hinder a price....
> Z*


Well, they couldn't complete the instruction sheets until the parts were ready to run. And they can't schedule production until the sheets are ready. So, until production is actually scheduled with the factory they can't give any kind of time-table for release. And from what I hear about the rapidly changing prices over there currently, they probably won't have a price from the factory until they lock in the production contract.
(of course all of the above is conjecture on my part, as I have no inside knowledge on Dencomm's actual inner workings)


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*As I too am acquainted with injection mold tools, I can say that the main problem had to be funds to complete the project, since the tools were never completely finished back in the day. Because again, from what I know, it does not take as long as it has for them to fix those issues that are spoken of..not YEARS in any case...Usually, there is no additional cost for test shots, and the tweaking in this case should be part of the package, however, I will say I have no idea what contract Dencomm has with the factory they hired, so that may or may not be the case.Hopefully, if they are going to be released I am betting in the spring, since its gotta go on the production schedule lineup, and then on a boat here...IF that happens anytime soon..that's the basic production flow, and it is true that prices are changing and becoming more competitive. If Polar lights had started today, I seriously doubt they would have released as many repops that they had in the 90's into 2004. 

Z *


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I have no doubt you are correct on that last part.
With the way costs are rising, they couldn't have afforded to take nearly as many chances as they did.
And we are seeing the effects now with companies like R2. The way they killed recent projects, or changed them from styrene to resin to at least recoup some of the costs already sunk into the projects.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Round 2's claim is that figure kits are not selling well, and not worth the investment as the return is anticipated as being too low..That said, it makes even less sense to release a $150.00 or $160.00 resin kit which narrows down the buying demographic even further..

go figure..

Z*


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Zathros said:


> *In one of Bruegmans Aurora history guide books Hyde is pictured with the two sets of legs..unless the pic is incorrect
> 
> Z*


Looks like the pic is incorrect.
I just checked the Monster Scenes book by Dennis and Andy.
20 parts.
3 Heads
2 sets of arms
Only 1 set of legs.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

TAY666 said:


> Looks like the pic is incorrect.
> I just checked the Monster Scenes book by Dennis and Andy.
> 20 parts.
> 3 Heads
> ...


*I don't have the Monster scenes book by them, as I plan to purchase it once they release the Pit and dungeon, so I cannot attest to anything in it. The Bruegmann book, as well as the other references I have found, say 2 sets of legs, and again strangely show a picture of the built kit with both sets of legs. That said, The Canadian instruction sheet shows one...in any case...guess there's nowhere further to go in this..

Z *


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Z, your book is incorrect. The original Monster Scenes (not Monsters of the Movies) Jekyll and Hyde kit only came with one set of legs. I know this to be a fact as I built the kit that was featured in Dennis and Andy's book. It was a mint in the box Canadian kit that Denis opened to use as he wanted every built up model in the book to be from an original Monster Scenes kit, not Revell reissues or Moebius re-pops. As others have pointed out, the legs from the Monster Scenes Dracula kit were designed to be interchangeable with the Jekyll and Hyde kit. This actually does work and Dennis has photographs of this in the book, which if you had purchased you would have already known!

As for the Animal Pit and Dungeon, I can assure you and everyone else here it _*WILL HAPPEN*_ and my guess is very soon. If folks want to doubt it, that's fine but they will feel silly when they have these kits in their hands! Trevor's assessment of what it has taken to get these kits in production is spot on. You can add to it that Dennis really wanted to produce these kits here in the good ol' USA and due to the fact that they are beryllium copper, _*NOBODY *_would touch them and he wasted a full year, and a whole lot of money shipping them around the country only to find he would have to go overseas to get the work done anyway. It has been a long and arduous road but he is very determined to deliver what he said he will deliver. It took a long time to write the Monster Scenes book too, but I don't know anyone that was disappointed with the result. The Animal Pit and Dungeon will be the same.

Tory


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Aurora-brat said:


> You can add to it that Dennis really wanted to produce these kits here in the good ol' USA and due to the fact that they are beryllium copper, _*NOBODY *_would touch them and he wasted a full year, and a whole lot of money shipping them around the country only to find he would have to go overseas to get the work done anyway.
> Tory


Really?
It's sad that the tooling industry has changed that much in the past decade +.
Back when Springfield Plastics was still open, we had several molds with beryllium. And there were 3 or 4 different tool shops Little Tikes would use in the area that would work on them.
Then again, back then, there were a dozen plastics factories in the area doing work for Tikes. Now there are 2. And I know at least 2 of those tool shops no longer exist at all.
Everything got shipped overseas.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

TAY666 said:


> Really?
> It's sad that the tooling industry has changed that much in the past decade +.......Everything got shipped overseas.


Shameful!


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

If you plan on Going to I-hobby in New Jersey 3-10-3-13 2016 stop by the Atlantis Toy and Hobby booth we will have so much info on the Monster Scenes Animal Pit and Dungeon you all will be quite happy. To be fair these kits were a costly huge pain in the arse, I worked on them myself, but they are done and done right and heading for production 1qtr 2016 finally thanks to the hard work of the Dencomm Team. If it was not for Dencomm and his passion and $$$$$$ for the monster scenes kits in the scrap yard they were going, that is a fact.
Pete


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Thats great to hear Atlantis1, in preparation for these two kits I have squirrelled away some Monster Scenes stuff for a large diorama. 

Rob


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Atlantis1 said:


> If you plan on Going to I-hobby in New Jersey 3-10-3-13 2016 stop by the Atlantis Toy and Hobby booth we will have so much info on the Monster Scenes Animal Pit and Dungeon you all will be quite happy. To be fair these kits were a costly huge pain in the arse, I worked on them myself, but they are done and done right and heading for production 1qtr 2016 finally thanks to the hard work of the Dencomm Team. If it was not for Dencomm and his passion and $$$$$$ for the monster scenes kits in the scrap yard they were going, that is a fact.
> Pete


Thanks for stepping in Pete! It is hard to convey to the good folks here what a pain it has been getting these kits ready for production. And yes, Dennis has worked tirelessly on this project trying to make them right. He refused to release them unless all the corrections were made, and there were many! The results of his efforts will speak for themselves.

Tory


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Atlantis1 said:


> If you plan on Going to I-hobby in New Jersey 3-10-3-13 2016 stop by the Atlantis Toy and Hobby booth we will have so much info on the Monster Scenes Animal Pit and Dungeon you all will be quite happy.
> Pete


 Wish I could go.
Guess I will have to wait until June to see you in Louisville.
(already have my reservation)


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Aurora-brat said:


> Z, your book is incorrect. The original Monster Scenes (not Monsters of the Movies) Jekyll and Hyde kit only came with one set of legs. I know this to be a fact as I built the kit that was featured in Dennis and Andy's book. It was a mint in the box Canadian kit that Denis opened to use as he wanted every built up model in the book to be from an original Monster Scenes kit, not Revell reissues or Moebius re-pops. As others have pointed out, the legs from the Monster Scenes Dracula kit were designed to be interchangeable with the Jekyll and Hyde kit. This actually does work and Dennis has photographs of this in the book, which if you had purchased you would have already known!
> 
> As for the Animal Pit and Dungeon, I can assure you and everyone else here it _*WILL HAPPEN*_ and my guess is very soon. If folks want to doubt it, that's fine but they will feel silly when they have these kits in their hands! Trevor's assessment of what it has taken to get these kits in production is spot on. You can add to it that Dennis really wanted to produce these kits here in the good ol' USA and due to the fact that they are beryllium copper, _*NOBODY *_would touch them and he wasted a full year, and a whole lot of money shipping them around the country only to find he would have to go overseas to get the work done anyway. It has been a long and arduous road but he is very determined to deliver what he said he will deliver. It took a long time to write the Monster Scenes book too, but I don't know anyone that was disappointed with the result. The Animal Pit and Dungeon will be the same.
> 
> Tory


*All I can say is I hope you are correct, aurorabrat..I hope these kits will hit the market, as its been like "crying wolf" all this time..so thats why the enthusiasm for this release is so low now....as far as the book being incorrect...looks like that may be the case..the reason that I thought the kit came with 2 sets of legs is that more than one reference book I have pointed that out.Guess they didnt do their homework..

Z*


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Atlantis1 said:


> If you plan on Going to I-hobby in New Jersey 3-10-3-13 2016 stop by the Atlantis Toy and Hobby booth we will have so much info on the Monster Scenes Animal Pit and Dungeon you all will be quite happy. To be fair these kits were a costly huge pain in the arse, I worked on them myself, but they are done and done right and heading for production 1qtr 2016 finally thanks to the hard work of the Dencomm Team. If it was not for Dencomm and his passion and $$$$$$ for the monster scenes kits in the scrap yard they were going, that is a fact.
> Pete


*Based on production scheduling, I figured march/April 2016 if that is the case Pate*


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Zathros said:


> *All I can say is I hope you are correct, aurorabrat..I hope these kits will hit the market..as far as the book being incorrect...looks like that may be the case..the reason that I thought the kit came with 2 sets of legs is that more than one reference book I have pointed that out.Guess they didnt do their homework..
> 
> Z*


To be fair, that book was done back before the days of ebay and digital photos.
The work needed to research and obtain photos was a huge undertaking.
And as has been noted, the kit shown is a built up, so, with the legs being interchangeable between J&H and Drac, it would be a very easy mistake to make. Especially if were presented as such by whoever owned the kit.

I have found several errors about the Prehistoric Scenes in several of the books we all use for reference. But considering how much research I have invested into that line, it's understandable. The people who did the books were covering everything, and not zeroing in on one tiny segment like I have.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

TAY666 said:


> To be fair, that book was done back before the days of ebay and digital photos.
> The work needed to research and obtain photos was a huge undertaking.
> And as has been noted, the kit shown is a built up, so, with the legs being interchangeable between J&H and Drac, it would be a very easy mistake to make. Especially if were presented as such by whoever owned the kit.
> 
> I have found several errors about the Prehistoric Scenes in several of the books we all use for reference. But considering how much research I have invested into that line, it's understandable. The people who did the books were covering everything, and not zeroing in on one tiny segment like I have.


*Again, I just went by the old books I had from back in the day, long before polar lights, moebius, and Monarch...no big issue...if the kit had two sets at one time, we will never know anyway.but so far all reference today points to one..*


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

The Bruegman book is nearly a quarter of a century old now, from the days when photos in publications were still black and white! It was compiled with photos of the built-up kits in many cases taken from the instructions rather than of a kit found or owned by the author. And in the case of the Prehistoric Scenes 'illustrations' of the kits were only the sketchy line drawings from the instruction sheets. What 'real' photos appeared seem to have drawn on kit collections owned by the author's friends and contacts, so it's possible to see how the mistake about two sets of legs might have been made - if an owner believed that a second pair of legs belonged to a kit and told that to the author without any other materials to rely on...


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

I just want to say that I really appreciate all that are involved with this project to make it Happen! It takes a lot of time and Lot's of Money to boot. When Scott's Products I'll be buying them - I'm Looking forward to the Moon Suit(Five of Them)!!!! Looking forward to those and many more to Fun Kits to build!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> The Bruegman book is nearly a quarter of a century old now, from the days when photos in publications were still black and white! It was compiled with photos of the built-up kits in many cases taken from the instructions rather than of a kit found or owned by the author. And in the case of the Prehistoric Scenes 'illustrations' of the kits were only the sketchy line drawings from the instruction sheets. What 'real' photos appeared seem to have drawn on kit collections owned by the author's friends and contacts, so it's possible to see how the mistake about two sets of legs might have been made - if an owner believed that a second pair of legs belonged to a kit and told that to the author without any other materials to rely on...


Yes, the Bruegman book is that old...And it had 2 pics of Hyde that obviously were built ups from a personal collection, one of which with the aforementioned crouched legs . there were also other publications from that time , as I said that also mentioned Hyde having 2 sets of legs..hard to say how they came up with that conclusion...Unless of course that the owners of those kits back in the day also bought Dracula and used his legs also on hyde..We may never know..By the way, Bruegmans book was the result of his magazine, which as "model and figure Collector"..it was not solely comprised of his "contacts and friends." it was a quarterly publication which had paying members and collectors worldwide. The Bruegman book is still a fairly good piece of reference for an Aurora collector, despite its age, or any mistakes it may have.

Z


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yeah, I know it's a good reference, I've still got the first two editions of it, and I used to read his magazine too. I didn't say the book was 'solely comprised' of his "contacts and friends"; it it drew on them, as you can see from his acknowledgements at the start of the book.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Yeah, I know it's a good reference, I've still got the first two editions of it, and I used to read his magazine too. I didn't say the book was 'solely comprised' of his "contacts and friends"; it it drew on them, as you can see from his acknowledgements at the start of the book.


*Bill Bruegman and I had alot of contact back then. We spoke alot by phone and I did buy a fair amount of kits from him...apparently, some years later, he decided to sell his magazine and get out of the field altogether. He dropped off the radar around 1995 and has not been heard of or seen since..at least not by me, or anyone I know still in the hobby from back then... he put alot of work into that book, and was the first one to do that on Aurora kits at that time..*


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

I HAVE A QUESTION...Did Moebius lose the Universal monster license? Where are more kits?


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Well I think they are on the Batman kit kick now. Hopefully some more styrene classic monster offerings are in the works.

Rob


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*no one can predict what Frank will do...He marches to his own drummer...doesnt matter what sells and what doesnt..

Z*


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Zathros said:


> there were also other publications from that time , as I said that also mentioned Hyde having 2 sets of legs..hard to say how they came up with that conclusion...
> Z


Probably just copied it from Bruegman's book.
Lots of things in this hobby, once stated, tend to get repeated over and over.
Regardless of the actual facts.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

True - it was hard to find accurate information back the and the self-appointed Aurora figure experts words were the law back then. So much easier today to find info plus be able to contact people who actually were involved in the process. Plus more people who actually had kits can give descriptions of kits, parts etc making it a more accurate portrayal these days. Bruegman's book was great in its time and I still read mine every now and then including the Model & Toy magazine, Early Kitbuilders and so on. Fun to see how far we have come in 30 years or so.
In regards to Frank and Moebius - it is his company and if he wants to put out a particular kit that is his right. If we don't like it I guess we could start up our own model company. Not Me!!!! I'm good with his releases - I buy what I like and pass on what doesn't interest me, if something never gets released I'll still live. We went for a long time in the past with nothing figure or sci-fi wise and it didn't look like the future held much to offer. I have way more than I can ever build at this point and get over-welmed sometimes with how quickly product keeps coming at us. Wish I had the $$$$$$$$$ to buy it all!!! Between Moebius, Monarch, Atlantis, Pegasus and others I go into styrene overload!!!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

scooke123 said:


> True - it was hard to find accurate information back the and the self-appointed Aurora figure experts words were the law back then. So much easier today to find info plus be able to contact people
> In regards to Frank and Moebius - it is his company and if he wants to put out a particular kit that is his right. If we don't like it I guess we could start up our own model company.!



* As I said, Frank marches to his own drummer. I wouldn't exactly call Bruegman or anyone else at that time "self appointed Aurora experts"..I would say they were trying as best they could, to put out a reference on Aurora that no one else took the time or effort to do, and for that, I give them credit. I too buy what I like, and pass on the rest. Doesn't mean I want to start my own company. It simply means I don't exactly understand how Frank comes up with his kit choices.Chances are I won't live long enough to build all I have, so whatever comes out comes out. *


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I would have to really step up in the amount of models built to even make a dent in my stash. Wish I had another 50 years to build!!!


----------



## astro123 (Nov 22, 2008)

Anybody out there thinking about an after market resin victim for the biting/stooping Dracula pose?


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

astro123 said:


> Anybody out there thinking about an after market resin victim for the biting/stooping Dracula pose?


I'd be far more interested in some alternate heads for Dracula, and maybe some diffrent arms and a cape to change up his pose.

Rob


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

Rob P. said:


> I'd be far more interested in some alternate heads for Dracula, and maybe some diffrent arms and a cape to change up his pose.
> 
> Rob


No cape or head, but some arms and legs, coffin and miscellaneous stuff. Go to Sceners.net for info or send me a PM.
And, yes, this is another shameless plug.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Molemento Pete said:


> No cape or head, but some arms and legs, coffin and miscellaneous stuff. Go to Sceners.net for info or send me a PM.
> And, yes, this is another shameless plug.


PM Finally sent. 

Rob


----------

